# Easy Life Potassium Test (Freshwater) Review.



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

Got it, Tried it. Sucks so far!!




Seems easy enough to do. Right range. Easy to read color chart. Little expensive but might be a nice way to see if you water is missing K or way overdosed.

Hard to get this kit and it costs around 30$. I had to buy mine from the only US distributor directly. PM me if you need more info.

I tested it on Aquarium water that I have been dosing K in, On RODI water, and the Same RODI water that had been soaking with CC for a week. They all show the same 18 ppm, Even the DI water. The test did not seem to increase when I added a drop of potassium solution directly to the vial. I may play with it later but for right now it's 2 thumbs down. Expensive, Hard to get, Doesn't work.


----------



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

UPDATE:
Playing around with RODI water and Flourish Potassium Additive the test seems to be working but in reverse of what the color card says. I will email Easy Life and see what they say.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, that is a pity, a K test would be nice to have in the test kit arsenal. 

I have heard that K is a difficult nutrient to test for which is probably why the test kit isn't working too well.

If you figure it out let us know!


----------



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

Got email back from Company. They say my kit is bad and they are sending a free replacement.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm supposedly. Let us know if it starts working again. My guess is probably not, but who knows for sure. It would be nice to have a decent kit available.


----------



## Jarrod987 (Aug 18, 2015)

*Update*

I received a lot of free goodies and 2 brand new K test Kits from Easy Life.
The seals were broken on one which I assume they tried it themselves before sending it out to replace a bad kit. So I assume it worked right for them. I used that same one.

I ran the following tests:

Tested tank water, got bright yellow color. Perhaps 17 ppm according to chart which only shows a weak yellow as an option.

Tested sink water dechlorinated with activated carbon block filter. Same 17 ppm. Suspicious but possible.

Tested RODI water and got darker color. About 5 ppm at best. Should have been 0 ppm but I would accept is as close enough. it would be OK as long as I know that is what happens at 0 ppm.

Tested RODI with 2 drops of Flourish Potassium Added to the 2 ml sample of tank water. Should have been clear but got light green color. I am sure it is just too much for the test to read properly. Lot's of color test malfunction at overdose levels.

I decided that so much K was probably throwing off the test and causing the green color. I decided to add some K to my tank then retests. I used 5 ml of Flourish Potassium to about 15 gal of actual water. I let it stir for 20 minutes with the pumps. I retested.

Before I got a bright yellow color. This time I should have got very clear. I got the yellow color again but it was slightly more clear.

I conclude that the chemicals are actually working this time. I just think the color card isn't very good. I supposed a person could make some standard K solutions to use instead. I think the test would be accurate with that method. Making all those Potassium standards is a pain though. A person could could probably make there own color chart of they did go to all the trouble of making the standards.

I have asked the company to advise me if there are any ions that might be causing interference or if my method is wrong. I am following the instructions of course.

I would like to say that even though the color card sucks this company has gone through great lengths to try to make me happy. When I advised them of the problem they shipped out a new kit immediately. They are in The Netherlands and I am in the US. It came back so they reshipped with a different carrier. It came back to them again. They shipped a 3rd time with upgraded service and it finally got through. They gave me some nice bottles of ferts and liquid Carbon. They gave me 2 replacement K test kits as well. They have been good at answering my email. All this must have been a lot more then what I paid for the Kit so I am not asking for a refund. I am happy with what they did for me. I hope they get the color card worked out. For those of you who really want a working K test for your planted tank I would still buy this product if I had the skills to make standard solutions and a color card. It would be cheaper then a 200$ colorimeter etc. You could also just eyeball it and know about where you were. Close enough is good enough with K. Just to tell you weather you had any K in your water or not.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Great review!


----------

